# Ran some trains



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so as not to turn my prewar thread completely into an everything thread I ran some modern, postwar and mpc stuff last night and tonight. I still have to make a spot for the controllers for the ucs and the switches but I think everything is going well. I need a couple more bumpers and another pair of o22 switches.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Videos are giving me a problem.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Its always a kick to run Postwar trains. Your layout looks perfect for Postwar operation. So far this year each week I have run one of my Postwar locos, takes me back to the 50's when electric train operation was so much simpler.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

Running trains, always a lot of fun (when they run well).


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

seayakbill said:


> Its always a kick to run Postwar trains. Your layout looks perfect for Postwar operation. So far this year each week I have run one of my Postwar locos, takes me back to the 50's when electric train operation was so much simpler.
> 
> Bill


These are the Lionchief and Lionchief plus locos I have.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Tapped all of the switches yesterday into 2 separate feeds and did some work on the broken o22 witch. It works but it's slow. Found a couple of Dads bumpers and repaired the Milk car. Also got dads postwar stuff running for the most part. The double dump car and the loco are the only things I need to check out. I wish I could find the mailbag for his US Mail car. All in all I am happy with the progress and the minor things that need to be done are just that, minor. Decorating should be easy because I plan on using the stuff dad had when he was a kid. The only 2 things that aren't his as of right now are the Train station and the big tunnel, those belonged to my uncle.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What fun seeing this little man cave corner come together so nicely. It's oozing "vintage" throughout. Thanks for sharing ... again!!!

TJ


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> What fun seeing this little man cave corner come together so nicely. It's oozing "vintage" throughout. Thanks for sharing ... again!!!
> 
> TJ


Thanks! I am happy to share it with the people who have helped me and inspired me to move forward with this. I still have some work to do and probably a bunch more questions but I know that the members here are happy to help.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Added some more accessories. Have some more still waiting for placement.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Great layout! And I love the tinplate. The Blue Comet caught my eyes immediately.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

balidas said:


> Great layout! And I love the tinplate. The Blue Comet caught my eyes immediately.


Thanks. They are going to need a little repair but for the most part they are in good condition.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, that's a very busy layout, do you ever get confused where the trains are going to end up?


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

That is a really REALLY cool layout! I also think I'm not smart enough to run it without crashing into something... especially with some frosty beverages!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

It's been a challenge but I'm pretty attentive with the location of the trains while I am running them. I haven't been able to mix beverages with the train running as of yet though lol.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, log loader's, which one?


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> I haven't been able to mix beverages with the train running as of yet though lol.


Careful now, you might pulled over and run through SFST's if you do that! Lol


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I like it! Postwar Lionel is the cat's meow.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Found that pesky mailbag inside the mail car and put it in the mail couriers hands again after about 40 years!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone have any particular information on the log loaders out there? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

Wonderful layout and a great memory of your dad.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Scotie said:


> Wonderful layout and a great memory of your dad.


Dad laughed when I told him today.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Anyone have any particular information on the log loaders out there? Which one do you prefer?


I like both the #164 and the #364. However, the #164 takes a ton of space as you need to tracks to load and unload, so that makes it more of a space hog.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Here is my 164. This is the grandkids favorite accessory. Have to keep it and it runs great.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice. You have a lot of fun built into that. Good shelves too.

I like that tunnel!! And the rock wall in the last photo -very nicely done and a great idea!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Lee. Which tunnel? O gauge was dads when he was a kid and the big one was my uncles with his Standard prewar set.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, everything has come to a grinding halt due to the fact that the baby will be here soon so until further notice or by some miracle of God........... I will update when I get the chance.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Madison Hardware Story Boxcar arrived today. Great paint job. Love the book.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How's the new baby?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

She is great! 4 weeks old today!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats, have you introduced her to the trains yet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Congratulations Mom & Dad.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks John. I have introduced her. When she starts seeing things other than blurry blobs I hope she likes them. Until then she seems to be interested in the sounds.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, give her a few months and she'll be picking them off the tracks.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank god for my 15 year old daughter and 12 year old son. Built in babysitting!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Heading to Myrtle Beach in a couple of weeks. Any train stores worth checking out? We are actually going to be in NC but 5 minutes north of the SC border. I know that the Pawn Shops sometimes have a few things but looking for a real shop if possible.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Next step is to get some accessories. Looking for a couple of stations and a platform. Thinking about prewar and postwar stuff. Mostly prewar though. A friend suggested to get a legacy base and some legacy engines. I think I am going to stay with lionchief and conventional. I don't think it would be advantageous to go legacy. Or cost effective even. Still looking for a 263e at a reasonable price and a couple other pre and Postwar things too.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Did some cleaning up the last 2 days while the baby was napping. Have to add a couple more shelves under the marx wind up set and then the controllers need to be mounted. Some more accessories would be nice. I think I really want the 115 station.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Some new additions and a group picture


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Yard master doing her goodnight inspection.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice photo with your daughter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

How do we post videos?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

I upload them to Youtube and copy and paste the link here. I don't know if it's possible to upload a video directly to MTF like like you can upload pictures.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Outside lights on the 115 station are working. Inside needs a bulb. Also got dad's Marx gateman working too.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's neat little railroad you've got there.
Some interesting rolling stock as well.
I enjoyed the videos.

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice videos & collection. It must be pretty neat to have some of your father's collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. It is really cool having my dads stuff and my 2 uncles trains as well. Keeping things in the family is important. I look at my 2 uncles trains and remembr them and some good times we had. I look at dads trains and think, I have to mow his lawn this week LOL!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

That is a neat Postwar layout! Nice collection. Love the subway. Good videos. You have done a good job with this in a pretty short time. Thank you for continuing to post updates.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the videos, Chief. You have a fun layout. Lots of action.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Moved the farm today. Not much to do with the top layout after I put in the control tower. Bottom is going to get a Grand Central Station and a city streets picture for the wall as a back drop as soon as I can get under there.

As for the trains most of the cars are a mix of modern, mpc and postwar. The locomotives are all Lionchief and Lionchief Plus including the custom Strasburg Railroad Lionchief Locomotive.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I was thinking about adding an MTH ps3 loco to the layout. What do I need to do to use the remote control function on my tubular track setup?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The simple method is to pick up the MTH 50-1035 ProtoSound DCS Explorer, that will get you started. If you only have one, you could look around for the MTH 50-1033 DCS Remote Commander, that's a really cheap way to get into DCS.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow so much progress since i saw this last. Great job man! Co grats on the baby!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

sjm9911 said:


> Wow so much progress since i saw this last. Great job man! Co grats on the baby!


Thank you


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I need a few more signs. These 2 billboards are nice but a little advertisement might be a good thing for getting people to move in lol.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations on your baby. Great layout, impressive collection.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Wired in the control tower, Trump Billboard, freight statiin and fixed an wired the 124 station today. 1045 flagmans arm is broken so I am ordering one from ebay. Need to get the cattle coral, news stand beacons, water tower and dispatching station wired next.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for the excellent video, Chief. You have a nice layout.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Joe. The Flu had me out of commission for a whole week. After that I needed to work on the trains. Hopefully I am able to get back to 100% by next week.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> Thanks for the excellent video, Chief. You have a nice layout.


I agree.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Denny.


Anyone help me get the clip off? Tips?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

By the way, if the answer is "pull really hard" I may just scream and bang my head on the table lol.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Did some messing around with cameras today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

Way cool videos. They give a very different view of the layout


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> By the way, if the answer is "pull really hard" I may just scream and bang my head on the table lol.


I use a small screwdriver or something with a small point and bend the little tabs up. It should come off. When I put it back on, I bend the tabs back and push it back down.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

DennyM said:


> I use a small screwdriver or something with a small point and bend the little tabs up. It should come off. When I put it back on, I bend the tabs back and push it back down.


Thanks Denny, I did that and it came off with a little wiggle and a little force. Now to get the new piece and remount the guy and put it back together.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Panoramic Pictures are not my strongest quality.

Picked up the 455 oil derrick, lighted flagpole, log dump car that needs work and the 100 anniversary Grand Central Station today for Lionel Day.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is the GCT. Have to get the backdrop mounted properly. A nice picture of 42nd St and Vanderbilt Ave.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

You got some nice stuff, Chief, especially that GCT.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat videos, thanks for sharing. A lot of nice Postwar running your rails.

Bill


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you both. I am almost "done" with the big stuff. Then minor things. The problem is that the kids (16 year old daughter and 13 year old son) are protesting going to train shows. So I have been using ebay and Facebook for alot of stuff. Next week is the Westchester Toy and Train show and I told them that they have no choice but to go.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Yard master, she is hard at work!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Great to see you are starting her early. The last few pictures, she seems to be wondering why a certain item isn't on the tracks....LOL


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Right! She's like "I want that Big Boy up here!"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's too cute, I was a bit concerned she might fall off that stool!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks.

GRJ she is not outside of arms distance, I promise. 

Sent from my SM-T387P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, she was pointing out that the NY Hudson was not on the rails lol. 

Sent from my SM-T387P using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

*OUR HOPE FOR THE FUTURE*

That youngin may or may not get into the hobby but I am sure she will remember your trains for the rest of her life. Making memories is what it is all about.

LATER


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great photos will create great memories. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

ERIE610 said:


> That youngin may or may not get into the hobby but I am sure she will remember your trains for the rest of her life. Making memories is what it is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> LATER


All 3 kids are going to remember the trains. The older 2 helped build the room and the layout. Teaching them to work with their hands is important to me. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Picked this 126 station up at the Westchester Toy and Train show this weekend. Cleaned up the wiring. Lights right up. Now I have to go to work on the awful paint job on the roof. Any idea if I can get that white off without damaging the green underneath it?









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Ran some more trains. Got the NYC Hudson running too!




















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

That was enjoyable to watch. Thx.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Millstonemike said:


> That was enjoyable to watch. Thx.


Glad you liked it!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Picked this 126 station up at the Westchester Toy and Train show this weekend. Cleaned up the wiring. Lights right up. Now I have to go to work on the awful paint job on the roof. Any idea if I can get that white off without damaging the green underneath it?


I wouldn't think so. My experience is early 20th century toy paint's resiliency is dwarfed by modern paint. But if it's brushed on latex wall paint, you may have a shot soaking it water, really don't know if the prewar paint will take a beating as well.

What I do know is this: In my sandblaster, the pre-war paint comes right off, it' actually fun, like wielding a light saber. When I made a mistake with Rustoleum rattle can (and then put the project aside a time so the paint cured - dumb move) it took 5 times the effort in the sandblaster to remove the modern paint, no more fun. And I know 5% distilled white vinegar will remove prewar paint after soaking an hour or two.

Me, I'd take it down to the metal and use the level of paint that satisfies your "restoration pedigree" needs. But I focus on prewar rusted, over painted, embellished, etc. trains just to restore them to my liking. Different folks, different strokes ...


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Millstonemike said:


> I wouldn't think so. My experience is early 20th century toy paint's resiliency is dwarfed by modern paint. But if it's brushed on latex wall paint, you may have a shot soaking it water, really don't know if the prewar paint will take a beating as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Hennings sells the Pea Green color from the prewar days. I may just try to pck up some and try my hand at a repaint.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Update, looks like the roof is apple green according to the hennings website. 

Neither here nor there I have a cool story from yesterday.

I had to run to the local hardware store yesterday. Simple enough trip but Sunday is the only day where I can say that there is nobody that is any help there when it comes to advice on home repairs and stuff. They pretty much can show you where some stuff might be located and not what it does. So I decided to browse the electrical isle as I usually do and one of the "employees" was giving advice on how to use a GFCI outlet to a guy whom waa more confused after the conversation than when he asked the questions he had askes. The "employee" walked away and I offered some small advice that seemed to answer his questions.

In the conversation I mentiones something about my train room and when this guy was leaving he asked me if I was going to be leaving any time soon. I told him "probably a few more minutes." His response was "Don't go anywhere, be right back." 

I went about my business and hung out for about 15 minutes and then I cashed out and went to the cat. The guy pulls in and gets out of his truck and takes out 4 boxes of trains. He asks me if I want them.

I checked them out and asked how much he wanted, ton of HO and some ok O stuff, he then asked me what I wanted to pay. Back and forth for a few seconds and I tell him that I didn't want to insult him with a low offer and thanked him for coming back. Then he says "Give me 40 bucks, it's what I spent here today that makes it an even day and I don't have to throw this stuff in the garbage. I just want to get rid of it."

I started to talk to him about the fact that he was nuts and it was worth more than that but he stopping me and just said " 40 or garbage. "

I gave him the 40 and thanked him for thinking of me. He thanked me for helping him get rid of the trains and we both left. 

So in the boxes was a lot of HO stuff that my son loved. The O stuff was a little different. There were about 10 Barclay figures and another 5 or so animals. A Lionel 665 with no tender, a milk car that needs a little visual TLC and probably a good lube job, Wabash walking brakeman car, barrel car missing the guy, a tank car, a ZW with a bad power cord, and a 6464 300 (modern) rutland car. Also a whole lot of O track and a few 027 curves and straights.

I should have bought a lottery ticket. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow. Nice haul. I wanted a 665 but, alas, they're small compared to prewar tinplate. The ZW is universally cool ...

My best buy was a VW in very, very nice condition (needed cord) for $25. A Craig's list find 1.5 hours from my house. But it was only 1/2 hour past a remote office. I set up the buy for a day I was out there.

In the ad, the seller called it a "Lionel Controller". But there was a few pic.'s. to wet my appetite


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> I think Hennings sells the Pea Green color from the prewar days. I may just try to pick up some and try my hand at a repaint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


Might be hard this time of year. It's too cold to paint outside and it will stink up the house (even painting in the basement). And the over spray travels way, way, more than you'd expect.

In an emergency, for a less critical job, I set up a portable work bench in the yard by my side door. I put the the part on stiff cardboard and keep it and the paint in a nice warm spot. Pre-shake the paint, run outside, put down a coat and bring both back inside for the coat to dry the appropriate time.

If you ask here, a thread can go on for ages purporting the best way to (re)paint.

Do not use sand-able primer (it's lumpy expecting to be sanded). I sand blast so I don't use primer. If you feel the need to use a primer, use a rattle can "primer and color in one" as a base coat for the Lionel paint.

I watched a few YouTube videos and came away with 

Light first coat and short dry time (15+ min.'s), Then a heavier coat and a longer dry time. Repeat if necessary. The theory, the first coat's short dry time will leave it's surface chemically "sticky". Thus the second coat will adhere and resist running. Of course keeping the roof flat will really minimize any runs. And all the standard rattle can tips apply: practice first, start the flow then sweep past the part, etc.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

How did Lionel paint their products in the prewar days? Did they dip them or brush them? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What a great deal for $40.00.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Chiefmcfuz, you hit the jackpot. The Barclay figures are probably worth the $40.

Bill


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

seayakbill said:


> Chiefmcfuz, you hit the jackpot. The Barclay figures are probably worth the $40.Bill





Spence said:


> What a great deal for $40.00.



This is a miracle for sure. If I didn't have bad luck I would have no luck at all with this stuff. I go to tag/garage sales all the time and ask for trains and everyone looks at me like I have 3 heads. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a replacement door for the Rutland?









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

How's the 126 station roof project going?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Millstonemike said:


> How's the 126 station roof project going?


On the back burner right now due to some house work that needs to be done. That can be translated as the wife needs to clean up all her stuff, she's the carpentry person in the family. All my plumbing and electrical stuff is put away lol. After that happens I can work on the roof project. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Well after a long hiatus I have news!

Pre-ordered the Lionel Lionchief Strasburg set last year and it arrived 2 days ago! I rushed home from work, took my daughter and the set downstairs. Opened the set up and put it on the layout.

WHAT A PIECE OF JUNK!

Locomotive is underpowered, keeps derailing, can barely pull the cars and the sound is too low. One of the cars keeps shorting out the layout and also derails.

I am so disappointed  

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions on a decent speaker upgrade? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on a decent speaker upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Measurements (diameter & height), markings (impedance/labels) and a pic would be helpful.

I have speaker experience outside the "Train" universe. So I need the parameters. Others may have direct experience replacing train speakers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A decent speaker upgrade for what exactly?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

To upgrade the speaker in the tender maybe to make it louder. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Did some simplifying of the layout this week. Removed switches that I wasn't using. Working on the Red Caboose Motel just need to find a building that I can use to model it.


























































Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

